# 1893 Templar Hill Race Sprinter



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 5, 2020)

Here are some detail images of the hill racer that recently came my way.  A huge thanks to Tomas @luckyfind for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this beauty!  The bars are unbelievable!  They have been described previously on the forum as types used for hill sprint races; I would love to determine the actual manufacturer.  The wheels are early Safety period metal clincher rims; the front tire is a period correct G & J clincher, the rear button is an early teens Pennsylvania clincher.  The rear wheel is set up for 40 spokes, the front 32.  The rear wheel has a replacement New Departure hub with a coaster brake.   The bicycle originally was badged but sadly the badge is missing.  On the top right side of the bottom bracket is the number: 93.  The pedals are marked: "Overman Wheel Co. Boston - Aeolus Pat. May 18, 1880."

If anyone has a period correct 40 spoke hub please let me know.  I would also be interested in buying a G & J clincher (or a pair if needed) to make both tires a match.  Does anyone have an early Sterling badge available to see the hole spacing?  This measures: 2 7/16" from the hole centers.

Any information to help identify the maker would be appreciated.  Both Sterling and Monarch have been suggested.  Huge thanks to Jesse @Jesse McCauley and Matt @Barnegatbicycles for there help in trying to identify the maker. 

Kind thanks,  Brant




























































Catalog image courtesy of Jesse McCauley.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 5, 2020)

I would have thought this bike had 30" rims?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 5, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> I would have thought this bike had 30" rims?



Possibly, the rims and front hub are period correct.  At this transitional time often the same frame was offered with 28" or 30" rims.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 5, 2020)

94 racer


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are a few pics of the 94 's hangar. Its very small tubing and extra light.. the badge spacing is 2. 1/2 inches..


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 6, 2020)

Searial numbers


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 7, 2020)

It looks a lot like a Templar (1893-95). There is one on eBay right now. New Mail sold a Templar in 1896 +/- but different details than yours.
Search "Templar bicycle" 1893 or 1894 and will find images of Templars to compare yours to. There are Templars here on CABE also.

March 1893 ad:




December 1893 ad:




June 1894 ad:




April 1895 ad:


----------



## okozzy (Jul 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here are some detail images of the hill racer that recently came my way.  A huge thanks to Tomas @luckyfind for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this beauty!  The bars are unbelievable!  They have been described previously on the forum as types used for hill sprint races; I would love to determine the actual manufacturer.  The wheels are early Safety period metal clincher rims; the front tire is a period correct G & J clincher, the rear button is an early teens Pennsylvania clincher.  The rear wheel is set up for 40 spokes, the front 32.  The rear wheel has a replacement New Departure hub with a coaster brake.   The bicycle originally was badged but sadly the badge is missing.  On the top right side of the bottom bracket is the number: 93.  The pedals are marked: "Overman Wheel Co. Boston - Aeolus Pat. May 18, 1880."
> 
> If anyone has a period correct 40 spoke hub please let me know.  I would also be interested in buying a G & J clincher (or a pair if needed) to make both tires a match.  Does anyone have an early Sterling badge available to see the hole spacing?  This measures: 2 7/16" from the hole centers.
> 
> ...



What a beauty, love the handlebars, never seen them before.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2020)

Bars are amazing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 17, 2021)

Mods, could we please change the title of this thread to: 1893 Templar Hill Race Sprinter


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 17, 2021)

Incredible and unique!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2021)

Looking for a Templar badge for this machine!


----------



## dubsey55 (Sep 27, 2021)

Very unique!  Looks like the builders of this machine were influenced by the early british bikes.  Cottered cranks, "headclip" sort of headset, even the seat stay to top tube fitting connection , very simillar.  40 X 32 spoke count etc., all very english.  Gotta love the bars, and fantastic "pencil" BB!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 27, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Bars are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 1225432



I absolutely agree.  Those are great!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2021)

Here is the badge I need or one with a different name but the same exterior decoration:


----------

